# So...Why is it



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Nature of the beast? They know you love them anyway so why try?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just as long as he remembers everything in a couple weeks<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh that's a very well known fact!! I'm afraid to even do online entries because I suspect Tito goes on the computer when I'm not around and checks to see if I've entered him in anything. So I have to sneak into my closet in the dead of night with the checkbook, and write out the entry, and then hide it in my car until I get a chance to get to the post office with it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do it at work... that way he does not see anything.. won't he be surprised tomorrow when we go to the show...rofl!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog show rule #1: Never let them see you fill out the entry!

Of course Flip never sees me fill out the entry because he would spend the whole time trying to eat the entry form, the pen, the checkbook, the envelope....you get the picture...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Off to training today. We'll see if he happens to remember anything.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I do it at work too. We are entered in a big "Hit of Hits" thing in 2 weeks. Today when we set up to heel and I left, he just sat there. Talk about a horrible picture to have in your head!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You told him you were entering!!!! BAD! hehe!

You will both be great, I cannot wait to hear about it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How did he do during training?

Has he recovered from his amnesia?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> How did he do during training?
> 
> Has he recovered from his amnesia?


: Hehe, he seemed to get some of his memory back, but still fuzzy on a few things. There's hope he will regain full brain function before the show.


----------

